# I'm I an ISFJ or ISFP



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was finding out if i'm a isfp or isfj. I know that i'm a introvert i'm a reserve person and don't have a lot of friends. Most of the time i like relaxing alone or being around a few people. Sensing observe things through my senses. I know i'm a good listener and good hands on with things, like gadgets, computer games. I have a good memory and remember what people have said to me like 3 or 5 years ago. Just like a few phases. I can sometimes remember people's expressions. My senses are really sharp like my ears and can hear things which . With feelings, i keep them to myself. No one really knows how i feel except for a few people. I sometimes have emotional let outs when i am really angry and annoyed. With my lifestyle, I would say i have a balance. Growing up i had to watch tv a certain day and due things and a certain time. But with me, i'm normally laid back relaxed and not easily stressed out too much. I sometimes leave work to the last minute but not all the time. I get really stressed when i haven't understood the work and left it late. I usually do things on time being punctual to classes, normally showing up to places on time. I'm really good with saving money rather than spending too much. Which could be a J thing.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

ISFJ. I think.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

It has little to do with dichotomies like P/J and everything to do with cognitive functions.
ISFPs use Fi-Se and ISFJs use Si-Fe.  The link in my signature has info on that.

Questionnaire for you, not by me (dunno whose it is):

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *


----------

